
Ask HN: Resources for creating my own database - tylerpachal
I know a lot about to how use different databases (SQL, Elasticsearch, Mongodb, etc), but I thought it would make an interesting project to create my own database.  I have an idea of where I would start, but was hoping looking for some resources to help me out (free or paid).  I tried googling around but most of the results are dominated by MS Access or SQL stuff.<p>Any links to books&#x2F;pdfs&#x2F;github repos would be awesome.
======
tedyoung
The Red Book [1] (recently updated) is a good overview and has lots of useful
references. Some might be too high-level, but this paper (really a short
book!) is a good start at what makes up a database: "Architecture of a
Database System"[2].

Keep in mind that the scope of a "database" can be __huge __, so you might
want to start really small, e.g., writing a basic key-value store that can
support things concurrent reads & write, isolation, etc. It all depends on
what interests you.

\--

[1] [http://www.redbook.io/](http://www.redbook.io/)

[2]
[http://www.electricmonk.nl/data/freeitebooks/fntdb07-archite...](http://www.electricmonk.nl/data/freeitebooks/fntdb07-architecture.pdf)

~~~
tylerpachal
Thanks! I think I'm mainly interested in writing a graph database because
there are less of them available

------
rt2016
The accepted answer on this post has quite a bit of information:
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/121653/create...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/121653/create-
my-own-database-system)

I was interested in this too at one point in time and spent some time perusing
the links in the above post, but after taking the database class at my
university I realized it wasn't for me. :P

Best of luck!

------
mindcrime
[http://www.thethirdmanifesto.com/](http://www.thethirdmanifesto.com/)

